

Tabhunter - Find and Switch between Firefox Tabs Easily - DaniFong
http://blogs.activestate.com/ericp/

======
christefano
Tabhunter is like Quicksilver for tabs.

The current version of Tabhunter uses the same keyboard shortcut as OS X's
"Special Characters" character palette. An easy workaround is to create a
dummy entry in the Keyboard & Mouse preferences (in the "Keyboard Shortcuts"
section) that doesn't do anything but uses the same Command-Option-T keyboard
shortcut.

